# '10 997.2 GT3...(new pics) adios C4S-PDK



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Today I picked up a 2010 GT3 with the following spec:

686 - XM Radio 
640 - Sport Chrono Package Plus 
P23 - PCM 3.0 w/ Extended Navigation
XSC - Porsche Crest in Headrest 
P01 - Adaptive Sport Seats 
870 - Universal Audio Interface 
P12 - Self-Dim Mirrors & Rain Sensor
619 - Bluetooth Phone Interface 
603 - Dynamic Cornering Lights 
490 - Sound Package Plus 
342 - Heated Front Seats 
810 - Floor Mats in Interior Color

It's got the creature comforts that I want and I am very happy with the spec. Black is going to be hard to keep clean but looks great when clean!

The following are some dealer pics of the car... I'll post some of mine over the next day or so.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

nuff said :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Awesome bit of kit (!), a car which is in my top10 dream list.

Having said that though, perhaps it's just me but, but I don't think the black does anything to highlight the angry looks/stance of the car? GT3 graphics perhaps?

A minor quibble though.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Look at the size of those brakes


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

It's OK, I suppose, if you like that sort of thing... :wink:

Ldn


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

It's OK if you like that sort of thing.

Just kidding, it looks fookin awesome. Enjoy


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

I said it first!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks to all for the compliments.



kmpowell said:


> Awesome bit of kit (!), a car which is in my top10 dream list.
> 
> Having said that though, perhaps it's just me but, but I don't think the black does anything to highlight the angry looks/stance of the car? GT3 graphics perhaps?
> 
> A minor quibble though.


Kev, you may be right. Having stated that, in real life the car looks pretty mean. I also had little choice in the colour as there are so few around and dealer allocations have pretty much all been snapped up. My main criteria was the technical spec of the car and was lucky to find this car. I'll try and take some pics and see if they can portray the true stance of the car. The graphics are certainly an option and consideration.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mayur said:


> The graphics are certainly an option and consideration.


Something in silver/grey would look subtle, yet give it the 'GT3' look? Like this but with the usual GT3 wording instead...


















Or maybe not, I dunno, I'm on the fence now! [smiley=book2.gif]

Whatever you do though, it's a bloody awesome car and I am VERY jealous! 8)


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Awesome car 

Whats the deal with those bumps either side of the rear number plate? Is that a US/ Canada thing?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > The graphics are certainly an option and consideration.
> ...


Car looks great but the Carrera decal makes it look even better


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

My word what a beauty!!! Congratulaions!!!


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

awesome, a


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> You could always do the inverse to what I've done to my GT2 on Forza 3


Kevin, think I'll probably go for a custom and abstract design which should flow all the way around the front and side of the car. Don't want to go the conventional Porsche stripes etc. A bit boring me thinks. I've located a company that can probably create a wrap to my design. Just a sunday morning thought.

Something like... but then again I may not do anything!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Pure hooligan Mayur :roll: :lol:

Any chance of you being over here for the 16th December - Kneesworth Christmas meal?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Pure hooligan Mayur :roll: :lol:
> 
> Any chance of you being over here for the 16th December - Kneesworth Christmas meal?


No plans to come over in December but it would be nice to catch up with old friends... let me see if I can make it over for a couple of days.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mayur said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice. Why are your brakes still the stell ones and yet far larger than most GT3's have? They the 380mm 6 pots?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> Very nice. Why are your brakes still the stell ones and yet far larger than most GT3's have? They the 380mm 6 pots?


The brakes and discs are the standard 2010 GT3 ones. This from the Porsche spec:

"The new 911 GT3 has a particularly powerful yet lightweight braking system with a specially adapted booster. The red-painted six-piston monobloc aluminum calipers on the front axle and the four-piston units at the rear provide a high level of rigidity and a consistent bite point, even under heavy braking.

The new composite brake discs are larger, with a diameter of 15.0 inches (380 mm) at the front and 13.8 inches (350 mm) at the back. Thanks to their two piece design with newly developed standard brake discs and aluminum monobloc calipers, the weight is reduced and therefore the unsprung and rotating masses are also reduced. The rotors are cross-drilled and internally vented for optimum performance in the wet."


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

When the pics get boring please stop me from posting.

Spent all day cleaning, waxing, drooling. At the moment I'm still in the pinch me stupid phase.

Drove the car home to TN... all I can say is that the car is like nothing else I've driven... just phenomenal.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

absolutely stunning [smiley=sweetheart.gif] , congrats mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

was said:


> absolutely stunning [smiley=sweetheart.gif] , congrats mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Was. Hope you're doing well. It's been a while since we met.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Stunning vehicle mate. Saw one to other day while I was at Porsche getting parts for my 944. Suddenly the 944 doesn't feel like a Porsche :lol:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

ecko2702 said:


> Stunning vehicle mate. Saw one to other day while I was at Porsche getting parts for my 944. Suddenly the 944 doesn't feel like a Porsche :lol:


A Porsche is a Porsche... I'm still looking for a 1963 356. Love the lines of the car. Enjoy your 944 mate.


----------

